# The Tielish Ones



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Havn't posted pics in a long while i know. Been to busy to upload them. Spent all last night doing so, so heres a ton of pics for everyone. These are from january and dec. 

-Hugs Pictures -





































Feeding each other, how cute is that eh, ok well they were about to feed each other









ok, Now go away









-End of hugs pictures-


-Slush Pictures-



























R A W R!










Play time -



























-End of slush pictures-

Well that should be enough pics for now. Last one here is of hugs. This is his fav sitting place to look out the window. With any luck with little winter bird friends are out there to watch.


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

so cute!
i love the one of the budgie preening Slush!


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Budgie preening hugs u mean lol. love my Tielish ones. And those budgies are so evil


----------



## october (Jan 10, 2008)

i love the picture of hugs and the parekeet.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness those are some great pictures


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Those pics are soo cute. I just love the ones of hugs and his little budgie friend.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

you know, if budgies and tiels could produce babies and if hugs was a girl they would give me babies lol. Sonic tried his best to lift his leg to get up on him but it don't happen. Thank goodness for size difference. I'll post some more pics in a few days


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Those are really cute  I love the one of Hugs winking too funny


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

They are very cute! Slush is looking so manly..lol and Hugs is adorable! I like the one where Sonic? (I think) is trying to flirt with Slush..


----------



## Mossybird (Jan 3, 2008)

Adorable birds you have. I love the pic of Hugs with the budgie. Awesome pic!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Great piccies!  I love the ones of Hugs and Sonic, and also the yawning one of Slush.


----------



## Steph (Jan 12, 2008)

Aww, gorgeous photos!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

birdieness said:


> you know, if budgies and tiels could produce babies and if hugs was a girl they would give me babies lol. Sonic tried his best to lift his leg to get up on him but it don't happen. Thank goodness for size difference. I'll post some more pics in a few days


hahaha... he probably thinks Slush is a Big beautiful yellowface grey budgie!
oh Sonic, you have it so wrong... 

here's a pin-up of my girl Torabaru... shes a dark but blonde (the type Sonic seems to like)


----------

